

Apple to kill off the Magic Mouse, focus on trackpads (Rumour) - wlll
http://www.cultofmac.com/hope-you-like-trackpads-because-apple-is-killing-off-the-magic-mouse-exclusive/107643

======
michaelpinto
Why do I get the bad feeling that Apple is working hard to kill off the Mac?
And ironically if it were anybody but Steve Jobs leading the company I
wouldn't have that fear.

~~~
wlll
I do worry that Jobs' vision for Macs is far removed from what I want in a
personal computer.

~~~
samlevine
If you asked someone how to improve how they got from point a to point b in
1890, they'd have told you they wanted a better locomotive or a better horse.
If you asked someone in 1990 how to improve how they keep in touch with
friends they would have told you they wanted lower long distance rates so they
could talk longer. People that have been using computers that use desktop
metaphors are today's example.

You are probably quite efficient with the tools you have today. You know how
to get your work done. You have the problems and the solutions mapped to your
brain.

This isn't a bad thing, because it likely means that you are competent at what
you do. It does however mean that seeing potential improvements in what can be
done is more difficult because none of us are working with a blank slate.

~~~
tincholio
I think your analogy is not really valid. For the purpose of moving from point
A to point B, a car is better than a horse in most any way you can think of.
For coding, editing text, illustrating, etc, an iPad with iOS does not hold a
candle to a Macbook with OS X (or a PC with Windows or Linux, for that
matter). Moving from horses to cars was disruptive, but it brought mostly
advantages. Moving from OS X towards iOS does not bring such advantages in the
general case.

------
bandushrew
To be fair, mice _are_ freaking stupid. They've lasted this long because they
solve a specific problem miles better than anything else out there, but, they
are _still_ freaking stupid pieces of equipment.

If apple can convince me to do away with mine, I will be grateful to them.

